# Yanmar 187D



## JasonLemon (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok. Sold my ford 641 2 days ago. I was planning on saving for a couple months and buying a new kubota l2501. Yesterday i go to head to my sons baseball game and there is a yanmar 187D sitting on the side of the road for $3500. Long story short, i can get the tractor for $2000 and trade my brushhog. 

Problem.....the 4x4 doesn't work. The level to engage the 4x4 is completely free. He has a part that he dug out with a magnet. Basically the round piece that engages the 4x4 is busted in half. He has ran the tractor for 10 years the way it is. Anyone know if that part would be available and how hard it is to pull apart and fix?


----------



## JasonLemon (Apr 4, 2017)

The tractor has a loader, and even the paint looks nearly new on it. Hour meter reads 272 but he assumes it has been rolled over once.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

From a 186 manual. Can you identify the part or maybe not the same?


----------

